# Car Hire problem Malaga HELP!!



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If the volcanic ash were not enough of a problem, I am due to fly out to Malaga on Wednesday morning and yesterday I managed to lose all my credit and debit cards which have now all been cancelled. I have been told there is no way I will get a replacement by Wednesday. This means that I cannot hire a car since all the companies I use say that the lead driver must have their own card when hiring. As I am traveling alone I have no idea what I can do to resolve this. Anybody out there with a miracle cure????? :boxing::confused2::eyebrows:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

thrax said:


> If the volcanic ash were not enough of a problem, I am due to fly out to Malaga on Wednesday morning and yesterday I managed to lose all my credit and debit cards which have now all been cancelled. I have been told there is no way I will get a replacement by Wednesday. This means that I cannot hire a car since all the companies I use say that the lead driver must have their own card when hiring. As I am traveling alone I have no idea what I can do to resolve this. Anybody out there with a miracle cure????? :boxing::confused2::eyebrows:


You are coming on your own? I am assuming you dont have someone coming with you with a credit card who could become the lead driver?

This issue has come up before, with people asking for companies that dont need a credit card

Here are a few that have offered cars without credit cards in the past, but cant guarantee they do now


Autos Fiesta Rent a Car

Brunos Car Rental


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

traveller cheques or get a bankers draft cheque for the ammount of the car hire charge. We areway up in the mountains and they local car hire company will only accept cash or bank cheques


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> traveller cheques or get a bankers draft cheque for the ammount of the car hire charge. We areway up in the mountains and they local car hire company will only accept cash or bank cheques


I mis read the OP. why not phone the company you are goiing to hire from, explain the situation and see if they will accept another form of payment. Alternatively call the credit card company, let them know that you will be booking a car from the carhire company, using the card number, and bookthe car through the net.

They may say no ,but it might be worth a try


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> I mis read the OP. why not phone the company you are goiing to hire from, explain the situation and see if they will accept another form of payment. Alternatively call the credit card company, let them know that you will be booking a car from the carhire company, using the card number, and bookthe car through the net.
> 
> They may say no ,but it might be worth a try


Trie that already and they all say that I have to present the card I am paying with and without it they cannot accept the booking. Rediculous.... Stravinsky I am travelling alone - Billy no mates this trip... Brunos car rental now require a valid credit card and I cannot get the website for Autos Fiesta to work properly so I don't know if they received my booking request . We await developments


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I use Alamo who take debit cards.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I use Alamo who take debit cards.


I'm guessing that any debit card Thrax had got lost with his wallet. 

How about getting the credit card company to make the booking for you? you could call them and ask if they would provide this service in such exceptional circumstances, or get them to courrier the card to you in Malaga, but I think they will decline that idea for security reasons, but it might be worth asking


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> Trie that already and they all say that I have to present the card I am paying with and without it they cannot accept the booking. Rediculous.... Stravinsky I am travelling alone - Billy no mates this trip... Brunos car rental now require a valid credit card and I cannot get the website for Autos Fiesta to work properly so I don't know if they received my booking request . We await developments


The reason they want the credit card is to insure themselves should you damage trhe vehicle, etc. Ask if they will take a cash security deposit in lieu of the credit card. Also, American Express overnights a new card to anywhere in the world if you lose it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maddalena said:


> The reason they want the credit card is to insure themselves should you damage trhe vehicle, etc. Ask if they will take a cash security deposit in lieu of the credit card. Also, American Express overnights a new card to anywhere in the world if you lose it.


Cash deposit - if they accept it - will be for the equivalent of damage/theft excess, which can be from a few hundred euro to 1000 or more, depending on car type and hire agency - it should be indicated under T&C. Plus, unless you've already paid, the estimated total rental charge and the cost of fuel in the tank.


----------

